# New and Seeking Advice



## luvmyfluffs (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to the forum, just joined the other day. This is an amazing place with a wealth of information that I have been happily exploring. I do not own a maltese yet, but really, really, really want one. My hubby is finally on board, but I am still a little worried and wondering if it's a right step to take. 

I was a stay at home mom, but my kids are now 19 and 17, so for the past several years I've been working from home and helping my hubby with his business. I am owned by two fabulous standard poodles Mr. Darcy and Lizzy (yes I love pride and prejudice). They are great, well adjusted dogs who get along great with dogs of any size, yet I am still a little worried. I have wanted a little dog for a very long time, a constant companion and even looked at toy poodles. But, found that their temperament is not at all what I was looking for. I found them barky, unfriendly and nothing like my standards. On the other hand I've met a lot of little maltese that frequent our dog parks that have absolutely the best personalities. They are friendly, outgoing and happy go lucky. 

I guess I am really asking if anyone on the forum is owned by both large and small dogs and how does it work for you. Also can you please recommend a good, reputable breeder in Northern California? I live in San Francisco and prefer not to have my baby flown to me. I have a very strong preference for the look of Angel and Marcris Maltese, does anyone in California breeds for that type????

Thanks a lot and sorry for being so long winded.
Ella


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome!!

I think there are quite a few good breeders in California actually..someone else can probably point you in that direction as I don't have any personal experience with any of them. But I will say, if you can actually go in person to see the puppies- that is always the best thing to do..so that way there aren't any surprises in terms of personalities not being as you had imagined or wanted. 

Good luck- I'm sure some others can help you more in terms of where to look in CA.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

luvmyfluffs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum, just joined the other day. This is an amazing place with a wealth of information that I have been happily exploring. I do not own a maltese yet, but really, really, really want one. My hubby is finally on board, but I am still a little worried and wondering if it's a right step to take.
> 
> ...


Hi Ella,

I have had Labradors for 25 years and Maltese the last 5. My Labs and Malts co exist very well. the secret is introduction on a very slow, well managed, consistent and patient scale. LOTS of contact through baby gates, xpens and crates. In doing so, my Labs always love the Maltese. 
It is doable, Poodles are great dogs and very intellegent. I think you will have to just be careful of the "slamming down with the front paws, re: playing". Slowly getting them together over time, in a managed environment, keeps the need for excited play down to a minimum and they won't use their front feet as much. 

You will love the breed, I promise. From someone going from Large to Small, I won't go back...unless I get a Standard Poodle 

Karla~N~Girlz
Animal Communicator/Canine Behaviorist


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm in California but I had my baby flown to me. The flight didn't seem to phase him but I agree with Bisou's mom that it would have been good to see the puppy first.

I know this is a maltese forum but I have to say that I've had a standard and toy poodle (The standard died but I still have the toy). Both were wonderful dogs and the toy was very much like the standard in personality because I looked high and low for the right one. I saw several breeders before I picked her, because I didn't want a yappy nasty dog. If you want the toy version of a standard they're out there. On the otherhand, if you want a change maltese are wonderful dog as well.

Good luck with finding the right baby for you!


----------



## luvmyfluffs (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. 
Karla - I appreciate your advice and it's great to hear that your lab and maltese get along well. Mr. Darcy actually has a little yorkie buddy who he plays with. Monster (that's the yorkie's name, ha-ha) loves nothing better than to ride on Darcy's ear, it's hysterical. Darcy is 72 lbs and Monster is 4.5 lbs soaking wet!!! But I know it's quite different to bring a little one home. My Lizzie is quite the princess and sweet as can be, she is gentle, playful and very well mannered. She also likes little ones.

I've heard/read that little ones are much harder to potty train. How hard is hard? My standards were sooooo easy!!! I just showed Mr. Darcy the doggy door and he was potty trained/house broken the 1st day at 12 weeks. Lizzy got #2 right away, #1 took almost a week. I thought she was a slow poodle. lol


----------



## luvmyfluffs (Jun 6, 2010)

Chalex - I am 100% sure that I want a maltese and am pretty sure I prefer to pick one up from the breeder vs. getting one site unseen. I am hoping to connect with local breeders 1st and see where it takes me. I am looking to attend a show, any recommendations for the one that will have a good number on maltese showing???


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

luvmyfluffs said:


> Chalex - I am 100% sure that I want a maltese and am pretty sure I prefer to pick one up from the breeder vs. getting one site unseen. I am hoping to connect with local breeders 1st and see where it takes me. I am looking to attend a show, any recommendations for the one that will have a good number on maltese showing???


Going to local show is the best way to find a Maltese breeder. You are so fortunate to be in California where there are quite a few great breeders.

Infodog has a complete show schedule by state. When it gets closer to the show, you can view the entries.

InfoDog AKC Dog Show Information - Main Menu


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm also in Nor Cal - Monterey Bay. I know there's a show in Carmel July 16/17 and there should be a fair number of Malts entered. 

I got my dogs from different breeders here. Jax is from Richelieu Maltese and Kenzie is from Bellarata. I would highly recommend either one - although Stacy (Bellarata) probably doesn't have any available. We also have Maltangels , Aria, Rijes and a couple others nearby that I'm probably forgetting.

Little dogs aren't necessarily more difficult to housebreak. I wouldn't leave mine with the ability to go outside through a doggy door. I also wouldn't expect any dog to actually be housebroken in a day or a week. You probably did a lot of good supervision and didn't realize.  

It is possible to have large and small dogs in the same house, but it will take time and patience and constant supervision. The breeder also has to be aware of the fact that you will have bigger and will probably ask a lot of questions about it before they'd make the decision to sell you a pup. 

Stacy would know if there are any other shows coming up too.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Many of the breeders in no california have Marcris in their lines, so you should be able to find what you are looking for. I'm in central california but am showing in Vallejo this coming weekend, let me know if you'd like info on the show - going to dog shows is the best way to meet breeders and see wht they have in the ring.


----------



## luvmyfluffs (Jun 6, 2010)

MandyMc65 said:


> It is possible to have large and small dogs in the same house, but it will take time and patience and constant supervision. The breeder also has to be aware of the fact that you will have bigger and will probably ask a lot of questions about it before they'd make the decision to sell you a pup.
> 
> Stacy would know if there are any other shows coming up too.


I will most definitely tell the breeder about my two standards. I am also willing to bring them or have the breeder visit to see my home to be sure. I really want to pick a baby with temperament that will go well with my big guys and hope the breeder will help.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

:Welcome 4:

Aria Maltese have a lot of Angels and I think Marcris their lines. Maybe you should check it out. I don't remember the website, but it should pop up if you Google it.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I had a Standard Poodle when I got my first Maltese, Nikki. They got along just fine. In fact, Maggie, my standard, would play tricks on the Maltese to get their toys. She would run to the front window and bark and get Jassmine and Nikki and the other's going and run back where they were and grab the toy she wanted. You could just see her laughing at them. She would pull a toy wagon in parades with all the Maltese in the it. She loved doing it.
There are several nice breeder's in California that are great.






Experience Magic
HOME


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

luvmyfluffs said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> Karla - I appreciate your advice and it's great to hear that your lab and maltese get along well. Mr. Darcy actually has a little yorkie buddy who he plays with. Monster (that's the yorkie's name, ha-ha) loves nothing better than to ride on Darcy's ear, it's hysterical. Darcy is 72 lbs and Monster is 4.5 lbs soaking wet!!! But I know it's quite different to bring a little one home. My Lizzie is quite the princess and sweet as can be, she is gentle, playful and very well mannered. She also likes little ones.
> 
> I've heard/read that little ones are much harder to potty train. How hard is hard? My standards were sooooo easy!!! I just showed Mr. Darcy the doggy door and he was potty trained/house broken the 1st day at 12 weeks. Lizzy got #2 right away, #1 took almost a week. I thought she was a slow poodle. lol


You are very welcome!

The secret to all behavior modification is management!! I have 4 Malts, all trained to go to peepads in a certain spot, I have throw rugs down (white and look and smell like peepads) and NONE of my girls go on them. 

What I do is, keep up a small pen on all levels of my house, with pads in them. That way, the puppy is always sucessful in the pen and when I am busy, I put the puppy in the pen. Then, when the puppy is OUT of the pen, I am either holding it OR I have my eye on it 100% of the time, no husband, no kids ME... because husbands get distracted with the news (LOL. I was watching her, NO YOU were watching TV!) and kids do also. So, you must be diligent and ONLY kids/husbands you know, will not be distracted for 1 second can help, otherwise, your job and only your job  

Often, as puppy is out running around, I take to potty area. What I'm doing is making success each time. You have to create success and then the puppy starts following the adults who use the pads. It can take months for total trust that the puppy knows. What I find, is people do such a good job at first, they assume the pup is trained. Then it starts having accidents, they correct it (a NO NO, never correct) and then puppy starts putting person and pee together, is bad... so they start sneaking in other rooms. Jean Donaldson wrote "The Culture Clash". it has the best chapter on potty breaking, I've ever read. 

** missed the doggy door the first time. I'd be careful of a doggy door with a toy breed. Injury and depending on where you live, you need to be cautious of hawks, owls and coyotes. Recently, on a malt list, someone had their Malt taken, 2ft from where they stood, by a coyote! gone, poof.. I have Red tail hawks, so I do not let mine run in the yard, unless it is in certain area of yard which is wide view...but we also have coyotes. so, I'm not doing that any more. NOT worth it!

So, with you being home, I'd say your biggest dilema will be, some separation issues. You must put the puppy in the pen/crate while you are home so it gets used to that. They want to be with us 100% of the time and we like that as well, but it is not healthy in the long run. Also, they do better in pairs )) Malts are definitely a breed, that prefer their own breed. 

Good luck. You won't be disappointed in this breed, I promise 

Karla
Animal Communicator/Canine Behaviorist


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to SM!! Everyone has given great advice here and I am sure you will find the right malt for you! As far as the big dogs/little dogs coexisting, I think its def. possible. I have a 70 lb golden that is living with my 3 malts and they are great together. My golden, Scout, really just ignores them. They usually all gang up on him and he ends up retreating to another room. lol Nothing aggressive at all, just an older dog that doesn't seem to have time for the little munchkins. lol


----------



## luvmyfluffs (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice and recommendations, I am definitely taking notes.

Missiek - glad to hear that your golden and maltese coexist so well, but goldens are such softies. 

Tina - the story about your standard tricking the maltese to get the toys had me laughing. This is such a poodle thing to do. They really have an ability for "critical thinking." lol 

Karla - thanks for the great advice on puppy house braking. I plan to use the crate, the playpen and watch the puppy like a hawk when unsupervised. I just hope that the puppy won't refuse to use pee pads when it sees the big dogs going potty outside.  Thanks for recommending the book "Culture Clash". I believe the author is the director of dog training academy at S.F. SPCA and I am going to stop by and see if I can pick up the book from them. I already have a really good book by Dr. Dunbar "How to Teach a New Dog Old Tricks". But the more approaches, the better. 

I sure have a lot of work ahead of me, I am glad it's the kind of work I am looking forward to.


----------



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Im also in NORCAL!!! Very norcal actually! I dont have a maltese yet but Im also looking!!  Hope you find the one you are looking for! I would also suggest going to a show! I went to one, met some great breeders and fell in love with the breed even more!  Good luck on your search --Maggie


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi and welcome. You came to the right place  Good luck on finding your baby

Kat


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

luvmyfluffs said:


> I will most definitely tell the breeder about my two standards. I am also willing to bring them or have the breeder visit to see my home to be sure. I really want to pick a baby with temperament that will go well with my big guys and hope the breeder will help.


Hi I just posted info for an upcoming show and there is another one in Gridley the following week.


----------



## luvmyfluffs (Jun 6, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Hi I just posted info for an upcoming show and there is another one in Gridley the following week.


Is Gridley the same as Vallejo???


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome! I'm sure you'll be fine buying from a reputable breeder. I have three malts but two of them wouldn't be good with a larger dog, one because of her peronality :w00t: and on because of her tiny size:wub:. Matlese are not all the same....but with a better breeder on board, it can work.

Good luck with your search!!!! :thumbsup:

I just LOVE standard poodles!!!, will you share some pictures with us?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

maltsnme said:


> You are very welcome!
> 
> The secret to all behavior modification is management!! I have 4 Malts, all trained to go to peepads in a certain spot, I have throw rugs down (white and look and smell like peepads) and NONE of my girls go on them.
> 
> ...


Karla, this is a great explanation of successful potty training 101. :chili::chili::chili:

I had to retrain Lady from going outdoors to a potty pad indoors after I was in car accident several years ago and unable to take her out for many months. She was 10 at the time and it took me only two days using this method.

Rewarding success and eliminating the possibility of accidents by watching them 100% is the key. 

My very favorite housebreaking advice:

A rolled up newspaper can be an effective training tool when used properly. For instance, use the rolled-up newspaper if your dog has a housebreaking accident. Bring the dog over to the mess, then take the rolled-up newspaper... and hit yourself over the head as you repeat the phrase,"I FORGOT TO WATCH MY DOG, I FORGOT TO WATCH MY DOG!"


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I had my standard poodle for a year before I got my toy. I brought home a little male toy poodle who my standard wouldn't go near. Turned out he had a seizure problem and I had to return him. Then I brought home Lucy, and it was love at first sight. They played but he was so gentle with her. From day one he shared his bed with her (I never bought her a bed because they loved to snuggle together). Big and little can work out beautifully if they're the right dogs. 

As far as potty training, it's a whole different issue than with a standard poodle. As everyone said you just have to be super dilligent. I know what you mean about a standard: you just say "there's your toiler, use it."

I would check out the breeders mentioned in Northern and Central California. Before the internet I always went to shows to meet breeders and see their dogs. I'd do that too if you can.

Good luck!!
Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

luvmyfluffs said:


> Is Gridley the same as Vallejo???


Vallejo is this weekend
June 10-13

Gridley is the following weekend
June 17-20


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Welcome! I'm sure you'll be fine buying from a reputable breeder. I have three malts but two of them wouldn't be good with a larger dog, one because of her peronality :w00t: and on because of her tiny size:wub:. Matlese are not all the same....but with a better breeder on board, it can work.
> 
> Good luck with your search!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> I just LOVE standard poodles!!!, will you share some pictures with us?


Actually, size isn't really an issue, it's the behavior of the dogs themselves. Fax is 90lbs, Feather is 3 1/2 - 4 (depending on the time of day LOL) and Feather is SPOILED! But she loves "the beeg dog" and he lays over and is so soft with her, because I was diligent on introductions.


----------



## luvmyfluffs (Jun 6, 2010)

Chalex said:


> I had my standard poodle for a year before I got my toy. I brought home a little male toy poodle who my standard wouldn't go near. Turned out he had a seizure problem and I had to return him. Then I brought home Lucy, and it was love at first sight. They played but he was so gentle with her. From day one he shared his bed with her (I never bought her a bed because they loved to snuggle together). Big and little can work out beautifully if they're the right dogs.
> 
> As far as potty training, it's a whole different issue than with a standard poodle. As everyone said you just have to be super dilligent. I know what you mean about a standard: you just say "there's your toiler, use it."
> 
> ...


Oh, you give me hope!!!! I so want a little maltese to go with my big guys. :biggrin: How big or should I say small is Lucy???


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

When I first brought her home she was 12 weeks and about 5 pounds (it was 15 years ago, so it's hard to remember). I purposely got a larger toy (big boned) not because of my standard (Remy) but because I had a two year old child. She grew to be 12 pounds, but sadly is all bones and only 7 pounds now. 

I don't know how old your standards are but I know they' mellow with age. Remy was very bouncy until he was past two, although I did get Lucy when he was just one and it was never a problem.

You sound like a responsible person who knows her dogs. I don't think you would get the maltese if you thought it would be a problem.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome!!

I have 1 Maltese ( the baby) and 2 tiny toy poodles from show breeders. One of my poodles is calm, quiet, extremely loving and excellent with all other dogs, children and adults. Everyone calls him the mayor of our town. The other poodle is a little shyer, barkier but very loving and also good with all. All my dogs go on the peepads or outside. Maisie the maltese, never has an accident and has gone on her pad since the day I got her. The poodles go 99% of the time on the pads or outside. Good luck with your search. The boys love Maisie. It has been a good mix but they all weigh about the same.


----------



## luvmyfluffs (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies and advice. I am going to officially start my search by going to the dog show. I am hoping to make it to the show this weekend. The one that's in Vallejo, it's got the cutest name: Woofstock.


----------



## *jane&tinky* (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Ella

Also a newbie here! Joined today! My Maltese is 8 months old. She was a gift to me and my boyfriend from his mother at Christmas. She is a dog breeder. So basically Ive been there from day 1 of Tinkys life. Never ever hd a dog before, but she is the best thing that's ever happened to me. Agree with you on the whole poodle situation, I'm not a lover of that breed either. They bark yes, but maltese can be known to be little yappers, its just in their nature. Tinky is so loyal, and so funny. She does really funny things, for example, her favourite toy is a little winnie the pooh beenie teddy. And if you hold it above her her, she looks away (pretending not to look) and then goes for it when she thinks you're off guard. She loves coming in the car. She loves going anywhere with me. Shes my best friend. Phil (my partner) - his mum has a total of 5 dogs at the moment. She had an Irish Water Spaniel when Tinky was a pup, and let me tell you, they were best of friends. Big dogs are so gentle with little dogs, it was really paternal. It will be fine Im sure - and I 100% advise you to join the club and have a maltese - theyre fabulous!!


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello and welcome to SM....no advice to give....just wanted to welcome you!!

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## luvmyfluffs (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks again to everyone for the welcome and the input, it's very much appreciated.
I have another question and wonder if I can just post it here or if it needs a new thread. 
As I've been contacting breeders and doing my research, one thing jumped out at me, namely how very little to no health testing there is on the breeding dogs. I've even checked the american maltese association and while they list quite a few health concerns, there isn't really anything for recommended health testing.  I am particularly concerned with liver shunts and liver disease, possible patella laxation.

I know that BYB and puppy mills don't test or show their dogs, but why don't the show breeders that breed to better the breed???


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

If you are concerned with liver shunts, you should ask if the breeder has tested for Bile Acid levels in the sire and dam. You would also be wise to Bile Acid test your puppy when she comes home (most breeders do not keep the puppies long enough to do this themselves as it is not recommended to do it until the puppies are older). 

I got my Cadie from Sheila Riley of MaltAngel Maltese in California. I was reassured by many of the tests she had done on Cadie's parents.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

CloudClan said:


> If you are concerned with liver shunts, you should ask if the breeder has tested for Bile Acid levels in the sire and dam. You would also be wise to Bile Acid test your puppy when she comes home (most breeders do not keep the puppies long enough to do this themselves as it is not recommended to do it until the puppies are older).
> 
> I got my Cadie from Sheila Riley of MaltAngel Maltese in California. I was reassured by many of the tests she had done on Cadie's parents.


I agree with this. Unfortunately, there is not a test that can completely rule out the likelihood of liver issues. I sure wish there was though! How is your search going? Did you make it to the Vallejo show?


----------



## luvmyfluffs (Jun 6, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I agree with this. Unfortunately, there is not a test that can completely rule out the likelihood of liver issues. I sure wish there was though! How is your search going? Did you make it to the Vallejo show?


No, I never made it to the show, unfortunately life got in the way. 
My search is moving rather slowly, as we have guests visiting from Europe and will be with us for the next four weeks, so once they are gone, I will be back to actively looking again.


----------

